# Google Wallet is Sweet!



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

I used it today for the first time and everyone in the store was like "what kinda phone is that?" I was the man in 7-11 Lol


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

Same here. I used it twice. McDonald's and D&W food center. Just added $20 more from my card to it


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Used mine at McDonalds yesterday. Ther girl at the counter was very confused... LOL


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm getting tempted to try this now just to watch people freak out lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Used mine at McDonalds yesterday. Ther girl at the counter was very confused... LOL


Lol! Technology always seems to amaze


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Tiny part of me wants to scream NERDS... much bigger part of me wants to run out and try it myself







lolol


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Tiny part of me wants to scream NERDS... much bigger part of me wants to run out and try it myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nerd? Really :-/ C'mon Son


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

DaFatMack said:


> Nerd? Really :-/ C'mon Son


Haha just teasing.. I'm the biggest nerd here.. and I'm dying to find an excuse to run out and use it myself


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

I used it at CVS today and I was the man

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Haha same here... Added an extra 40 bucks to it to use whenever they have that little machine just to be wowed lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

It truly is an enjoyable experience. I got to see the look on the cashiers face when I used it, and then listen to the cashier and the guy in line behind me discuss what the hell just happened haha.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Does it work with any nfc terminal or only with the ones that specifically say google wallet on them?? I am about to flash one of those roms.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Does it work with any nfc terminal or only with the ones that specifically say google wallet on them?? I am about to flash one of those roms.


It should work with all Nfc terminal


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

How does one know if a shop's cash register supports NFC/Google-Wallet? What known chains have Google Wallet compatible cash registers? It would be an awesome sticky for us to compile a list of shops/chains that support Google Wallet.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Good for you guys. I had the opposite experience, i looked like an idiot









Pulled uo to a MOBIL gas station thinking it would be awesome, people looking at me like "whats this guy doing" i hold the phone up to the speed pass sensor and nothing









Tried like three times and nothing. I go inside to try it and no go. People thought i was crazy holding my phone up .

Not sure what went wrong.


----------



## timgt (Dec 18, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> Good for you guys. I had the opposite experience, i looked like an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. Mobil speed pass is not MasterCard pay pass. Get the pay pass app in the app store to find all locations near you with a proper terminal. Hahahahaha


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

Used mine for a coffee at McDonald's. It was cool and worked flawlessly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> Good for you guys. I had the opposite experience, i looked like an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I had been there...


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Dont i feel stupid :face palm


----------



## MetalWych (Aug 23, 2011)

For those who have used GW, do you have to have the app launched when paying, or is it automatic? I don't want to look like a tool when I use it tomorrow.

Thanx!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

MetalWych said:


> For those who have used GW, do you have to have the app launched when paying, or is it automatic? I don't want to look like a tool when I use it tomorrow.
> 
> Thanx!


 To add to this, and make myself look like an idiot..

Do phone cases effect this? And just to be sure, tapping the phone anywhere activates the NFC?


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> To add to this, and make myself look like an idiot..
> 
> Do phone cases effect this? And just to be sure, tapping the phone anywhere activates the NFC?


I have the silicone case from Verizon and it worked fine. Also, so long as your screen is on, you can initiate a payment by just placing your phone on the terminal. It will prompt you to enter your password


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

MetalWych said:


> For those who have used GW, do you have to have the app launched when paying, or is it automatic? I don't want to look like a tool when I use it tomorrow.
> 
> Thanx!


Nothing open, just wake up your phone.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

samsuck said:


> I have the silicone case from Verizon and it worked fine. Also, so long as your screen is on, you can initiate a payment by just placing your phone on the terminal. It will prompt you to enter your password


Thanks, bud.


----------



## MetalWych (Aug 23, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Nothing open, just wake up your phone.


thanx!!!


----------



## sneaky_zekey (Jun 13, 2011)

Can we use any credit card or foes it have to be a citi MasterCard.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

sneaky_zekey said:


> Can we use any credit card or foes it have to be a citi MasterCard.


Has to be citi mc for now. But you can load up the prepaid card in the app.


----------



## someotherguy (Jun 15, 2011)

Can I be at lock screen? And do I have to keep it on the pay pass terminal while entering pin?


----------



## someotherguy (Jun 15, 2011)

Add me to the list of people who looked like a moron.

Unlocked phone, tapped to pay, asked for pin on phone, typed in. Wallet said error connecting to server.

Swiped real debit card I had ready for when it failed.

Paid, then re-entered pin and it said it was ready to pay, but I was already running away in shame.

*If you are already in the wallet app is there a way to get it to not ask for pin, so it is only one tap?*


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

someotherguy said:


> Add me to the list of people who looked like a moron.
> 
> Unlocked phone, tapped to pay, asked for pin on phone, typed in. Wallet said error connecting to server.
> 
> ...


There is a timeout setting in the app. If you've already entered the pin previously you can tap the pay pass terminal any time within the timeout period without re-entering the pin.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

timgt said:


> lol. Mobil speed pass is not MasterCard pay pass. Get the pay pass app in the app store to find all locations near you with a proper terminal. Hahahahaha


Ahhhhh market not app store









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm hearing reports of people who simply installed the .apk and are getting the secure element not responding error.

Can someone explain if this is normal? I installed the .apk and it works perfectly but I'm afraid it will stop. Sorry if i'm being paranoid but I purchased my device off-contract and would hate for something to happen.

Does anyone also know how the .apk works? Does it edit your xml files like the old method?


----------



## emmur0 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've run into a problem where I had gwallet installed and running perfectly on stock 4.02 then flashed a 4.03 rom and set up wallet again but the prepaid debit card was having issues/not working. Restored back to stock and now I can't get the prepaid card to load up and the $10 promo is gone. Made a phone call and couldn't get anywhere because its not officially supported yet. Frustrating


----------



## skeeter1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yep. Installed it. Added a card and $$ THEN rooted. Ap re-installed OK. Can't find balance or card info. This is going to be fun. Anybody got a contact number for these guys? Grr.

EDIT. Doh!! Figgered it out. Had just hit "add card" it connected, verified and poof. All good...


----------



## TheDocB (Jun 27, 2011)

DaFatMack said:


> Nerd? Really :-/ C'mon Son


 Big ups to your "C'mon Son" reference. haha


----------

